
The World of Teletype Computer Games (2017) - lelf
https://www.pcmag.com/feature/352798/the-forgotten-world-of-teletype-computer-games
======
benzini
My good friend was obsessed with a MUD while we were in college. Our friend
group came to know it as Text Wars. A few years back, I remember him telling
me that the server was going down. He thought about taking it over but just
couldn't find the time.

It was a shame, really. He got so much enjoyment out of that.

